# هل تستطيع النساءلديهم الطمث الشهري بأخذ القربان ؟؟؟



## Servant Of Christ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلام و نعمة 

ماهو موقف الكنسية من هذا الموضوع وهل يسوع يسمح الى النساء يقتربون لاخذه وهم لديهم الطمث الشهري ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

لو بتقصد الجسد والدم الكريمين  ممنوع طبعاً لانهم جسد الرب ودمه 
لكن لو بتقصد القربان الذي يباع بعد نهايه القداس فهو  لقمه بركه وده مفيش مشكله


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا أقصد  القربان المقدس ؟؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

القربان المقدس


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هل يجوز للمرأة و هي لديها الطمث أن تأخذ القربان المقدس ؟؟؟


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> أنا أقصد  القربان المقدس ؟؟؟


منا قلت بالتفصيل 
لو بتقصد الذبيحه المقدمه في القداس من قربان ونبيذ بالصلاه تصير جسد الرب ودمه الاقدسين ولا يجوز ان تتناولهم الانثي اثناء ذلك 
اما القربان الذي تشتريه بنهايه القداس هذا لقمه بركه للمصلين للجميع وهذا عادي ممكن


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> منا قلت بالتفصيل
> لو بتقصد الذبيحه المقدمه في القداس من قربان ونبيذ بالصلاه تصير جسد الرب ودمه الاقدسين ولا يجوز ان تتناولهم الانثي اثناء ذلك
> اما القربان الذي تشتريه بنهايه القداس هذا لقمه بركه للمصلين للجميع وهذا عادي ممكن


  صح الكلام


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تتناول النساء في هذه الفترة لانها تعتبر في حاله فطر مش صايمه علشان كدة مش بتتناول من الجسد والدم


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لا تتناول النساء في هذه الفترة لانها تعتبر في حاله فطر مش صايمه علشان كدة مش بتتناول من الجسد والدم


معقول الكلام ده ؟!!!
انت هتعمل زيهم لما عندهم ممنوع صوم للنساء في الوقت ده ولا صلاه لما بيقولوا عليها نجسه في هذه الحاله 
احنا المسيحين ليس عندنا هذا الفكر 
لا ينجسنا شيء طبيعي كهذا ولا يمنعنا من الصيام ولا يعوقنا عن الصلاه فالرب يرانا انقياء ولا ينجسنا غير الخطايا والاثام ويقبل توبتنا عنها ويعيدنا اليه ويفرح بنا


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالنسبة للروم الأرثوذكس تستطيع التناول والطمث لا يعد إلا تغير فيزيولوجي لا علاقة له بالروحيات ولا بالدنس .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> معقول الكلام ده ؟!!!
> انت هتعمل زيهم لما عندهم ممنوع صوم للنساء في الوقت ده ولا صلاه لما بيقولوا عليها نجسه في هذه الحاله
> احنا المسيحين ليس عندنا هذا الفكر
> لا ينجسنا شيء طبيعي كهذا ولا يمنعنا من الصيام ولا يعوقنا عن الصلاه فالرب يرانا انقياء ولا ينجسنا غير الخطايا والاثام ويقبل توبتنا عنها ويعيدنا اليه ويفرح بنا




مين قال هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

من اين اتيت بهذه الكلام من كلامي ؟؟؟؟

هل انا قولت هذا ؟؟؟

اتمني ان تعيد قراءة كلامي كويس
لا تتناول لانها في نظر الكنيسة في حاله فطر يعني فاطرة  لذلك لا تتناول مش نجسة الكلام العبيط دا 
سبب عدم التناول انها تكوني في حاله فطر


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بردو  اعتقد مش قصه فطر 
احنا لما بنتناول من جسد الرب ودمه تقديرا لذلك النعمه العظيمه لا ناكل اشياء تستدعينا ان نخرجها من فمنا ثانيتاً مثل اللب وغيرها وايضا تعلمنا الكنيسه منذ طفولتنا الا نمشي بدون حزاء بعد تناولنا في يومنا حزرا من  تنجرح اقدامنا 
التناول له قدسيته


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*سؤال أحبائي الأقباط*
*هل تعتبر الكنيسة القبطية المرأة فاطرة في حالة صيلمها في فترة الطمث ؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *سؤال أحبائي الأقباط*
> *هل تعتبر الكنيسة القبطية المرأة فاطرة في حالة صيلمها في فترة الطمث ؟*



هذا رد ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط


المسألة  طقسية بحتة، فقد كانت هذه الممنوعات موجودة في العهد القديم ولكنها استمرت  عند الأقباط بعد ذلك من منطلق أن يكون الشخص المتناول، سواء كان رجل أو  امرأة، مستعداً استعداداً  خاصاً للتناول. فقد كان من عادة الأقباط أن يستعدوا استعداداً ملائما  ومناسبا للوقوف أمام الله في الكنيسة وللتناول من هذا السر العظيم، فكان  الشخص يستحم ليلاً ويلبس ملابس داخلية جديدة أو مغسولة ويلبس في الصباح  ملابس جديدة أو مغسولة، مثلما يحدث ليلة العيد تقريباً، ويخرج من بيته في  الصباح إلى الكنيسة وهو يترنم بمزامير المصاعد ويقل من الكلام جداً أو ولا  يكلم أحد خشية السقوط خطية النميمة وغيرها من خطايا اللسان. وكان من غير  اللائق أن تتناول المرأة وهي حائض لأنها تكون في أصعب أوقاتها جسمياً  ونفسياً وغير مستعدة للتناول بهذا المفهوم، مفهوم الاستعداد للوقوف بين يدي  الله والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه، وكذلك المرأة التي لم تكمل المدة التي  فيها تنزف الدم وتحتاج إلى فترة إلى أن يتوقف نزول الدم وهذا فقط من باب  الاستعداد للتناول من جسد الرب ودمه.​


----------



## prayer heartily (29 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *سؤال أحبائي الأقباط*
> *هل تعتبر الكنيسة القبطية المرأة فاطرة في حالة صيلمها في فترة الطمث ؟*


انا لم اقرا اي نص كتابي عن هذا ابدا يقول انها فاطره ولا اسمع بالكنيسه طيله حياتي ان التغير الفسيولوجي يجعل المرأه فاطره ولكن لا يسمح بالتناول من الاسرار المقدسه


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*عدم تناول المرأة من الأسرار المقدسة أثناء فترة الدورة الشهرية هو النزف الدموى المصاحب لها ... وليس له بعلاقة بنجاسة أو أفطار .... كذلك الرجل المصاب بأى نزيف لأى يسبب .... لا يتم تناوله من الأسرار المقدسة *


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً يا أحباء*
*ومن منطلق رد أبونا الحبيب عبد المسيح أعتقد أن العلاقة بين النزف وعدم المناولة أيضاً طقسية بحتة*
*هل هذا صحيح ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شكراً جزيلاً يا أحباء*
> *ومن منطلق رد أبونا الحبيب عبد المسيح أعتقد أن العلاقة بين النزف وعدم المناولة أيضاً طقسية بحتة*
> *هل هذا صحيح ؟؟*



*القداسات باكملها فى كافة الطوائف طقسية .....*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*نعم ولكنها سند آبائي متكامل .*
*لأني استغرب اختلاف الكنيستين في هذا الأمر رغم الاتفاقات العقائدية .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *نعم ولكنها سند آبائي متكامل .
> **لأني استغرب اختلاف الكنيستين في هذا الأمر رغم الاتفاقات العقائدية .*


*

اتفضل هذه المقاله

* *تناول المراة الحائض*

*الطهارة الجسدية اللازمة للتناول*

*تكلمنا قبلا عن الشروط الروحية للتناول مثل الايمان الصحيح والتوبة  النقية والتصالح مع الاخرين وعدم التجاسر على التناول بدون استعداد، كذلك  عن الشعوربالانسحاق وعدم الاستحقاق ساعة التقدم للتناول. ولكن التقدم بشعور  المريض الذى يلتمس الدواء الذى به يبرا من جميع امراضه، ويتحصن ضد كل  جراثيم الشر والخطية. وهذا هو الاستعداد الروحى للتناول وتوجد أيضا بعض  الاستعداد الجسدية اللازمة للتناول مثل:*

*1- ضبط جميع حواس الجسد حتى لا تدخل الى القلب خطايا غريبة.*

*2- نظافة الجسد والملابس وحسن الهندم عند الذهاب الى الكنيسة لأننا سنتقابل مع ملك الملوك ورب الارباب.*

*3- أن يكون الانسان صائما وينبغى أن يخفف من الاكل والشرب ليلة التناول.*

*4- المتزوج لا يدنو من زوجته ليلة التناول وكذلك نهار التناول.*

*5- ان عرض للانسان جناية (احتلام) مصحوبا بحلم أو بغير حلم فلا يدنو من  التناول لأن الاحتلام، وفى ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بن المقفع “الجناية  فطر، والذى يفطر لا يمنع من الصلاة ولا من دخول الكنيسة ولا عن حضور القداس  (بعد اتمام النظافة الجسدية طبعا) بل عن التناول من الاسرار فقط*

*6- فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام بالنسبة للكبار 9 ساعات على عدد الساعات  التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة  الحكم عليه الى الساعة الثانية عشر (6 مساء) ساعة دفنه بعد موته على  الصليب.*

*اما بالنسبة للاطفال فتكون مدة الانقطاع 6 ساعات، وبالنسبة للرضع 3  ساعات، أى من وقت بدء القداس الى نهايته. وهى ايضا المدة الصحية بين كل  رضعة وأخرى، ويمكن للكاهن تخفيض هذه المدة حسب صحة الطفل، ويمكن أن يحسب  ساعة لكل سنة من سن الطفل.*

*وهنا ننبه الى خطأ بعض الامهات اللاتى يقمن أطفالهن لتناول من الاسرار  المقدسة، بعد أن يكونوا قد أكلوا من القربان أثناء القداس. فالطفل مهما كان  صغيرا ينبغى أن ينقطع عن الرضاعة أو الأكل مدة القداس على الاقل.*

*وياليت الكنائس تقوم بتوزيع القربان بعد انتهاء القداس وليس فى بدايته تلافيا لهذه المشاكل.*

*فقديما كانت الكنائس تعمل مائدة الاغابى بعد القداس حتى يأكل فيها الفقراء والغرباء والضيوف ويجتمع الكل حولها بمحبة.*

*ولما بطلت مائدة الاغابى بعد القداس حلت محلها القربانة، يأكلها  الانسان بعد خروجه من الكنيسة فنسنده حتى يذهب الى بيته خصوصا اذا كان بيته  بعيدا أو فى بلدة اخرى.*

*7- عدم المضمضة بالماء قبل التناول لئلا يبتلع شيئا. ويقول القديس  ساويرس بن المقفع “كثيرون يمضمضون فمهم بالماء، ثم يتناولون وهذا خطأ، فان  سر قول الله لعبده موسى عن خروف الفصح الذى كان مثالا لجسد المسيح: كلوه  بمراره، يعنى مرارة الفم”.*

*8- فى فترات الدورة الشهرية عند النساء تمتنع عن التناول.*

*9- فى حالة الولادة تمتنع السيدة عن التناول مدة النفاس وهى أربعون  يوما اذا ولدت ذكرا وثمانون يوما اذا ولدت أنثى، وتتناول عند عماد طفلها  بعد أن يصلى لها الكاهن تحليل المراة.*

*10- من غير المستحب أن يمشى الانسان حافى القدمين بعد التناول مباشرة  أو أن يحلق الرجل ذقنه بعد التناول مباشرة وذلك خوفا من أن يحدث له جرح  وينزل منه دم، وهو قد تناول من دم المسيح حديثا. أما اذا حدث جرح غير ارادى  بعد التناول مباشرة، فيمسح الدم النازل بقطعة من القطن أو القماش ويحرق  بالنار.*

*11- من تأخر عن الحضور الى الكنيسة، وجاء بعد تلاوة انجيل القداس، وفوت  على نفسه سماع انجيل القداس، فلا يحق له التناول من الاسرار المقدسة. لأن  قراءة الكتب المقدسة وصلاة القداس جُعِلَت قبل التناول، لكى تقدس نفس وجسد  الانسان، وتمنحة استعدادا ذهنيا وروحيا للتناول وبعد ذلك يتقدم للتناول.*

*12- يجب على الانسان أن يقف بعد التناول، ويصلى صلاة شكر لله على النعمة العظيمة التى نالها.*

*13- حبذا لو قضى بقية يومه فى راحة جسدية وبلا احتكاكات مع الاخرين وفى  صمت وهدوء وقراءات روحية، فيكون يوم التناول يوما مثاليا بالنسبة له يتحسس  فيه وجود الله فى داخله.*



*تناول المراة الحائض*

*احب ان اوضح لك بعض النقاط :




الكاهن مياهها ، كما انه يحدث فى بقية الاسرار التى تستخدم فيها مواد للسر  فمثلا فى سر الميرون تم دهنك من الخارج بالزيت وكذلك فى سر مسحة المرضى فهل  امتص جسدك
الزيت بالكامل ؟ الذى يحدث هو انك تحصل على النعمة ثم تعود مادة السر  لطبيعتها ، هذا يحدث فى التناول ايضا لآن الثابت علميا انه لايمكن للانسان  ان يهضم ماياكله بنسبة

وجسد المسيح اتجد بجسدك هو كلام غير صحيح طقسيا ولاهوتيا. 1 ) ان تعريف السر هو نعمة غير منظورة تحت وسيط منظور وعلى ذلك فالمهم لك هو النعمه وليس الوسيط . 2 ) انك عندما تتناول لاتتحد ماديا بالجسد والدم واللاهوت والا فانك تصير اله متجسد وهو امر غير مقبول . 3 ) اننا حتى لو افترضنا انك تتحول الى مسيح – وهو فرض جدلى غيرحقيقى – فان  المسيح سار عاريا وتفل واكل زيتون وسال دمه .. الخ فهل اخل هو بالمبدا ؟ 4 ) الشيء المهم هو انه يوجد فى كنيستنا شيء يسمى التحول العكسى ولكن للاسف  لايتحدث عنه احد وهو تحول مادة السر لطبيعتها الاولى وهذا يحدث فى سر  المعمودية قبل ان يصرف 100 % فاذا حضرت قداس انت وابونا وشخص ثالث فقط واكلتم كل الجسد وشربتم كل  الدم فهل يهضم كل هذا بنسبة 100 % بالتأكيد لا لذلك فان فكرة ان دم المسيح  سرى فى عروقك*

*يمكنك مراجعة كتاب الافخارستيا  للشماس عياد عياد وستجد مقالة للقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى عن ماذا يحدث  للتناول بعد ان نتناوله وفيها هذا الكلام .*

*5 ) اما بالنسبة لتناول المرأة وهى حائض فالكنيسة لاتعتبرها نجسة  ولكنها تعتبرها فى حالة فطر وهو ماقاله القديس اثناسيوس ايضا إذ انه قال لو  قلنا ان المرأة نجسة فهل يظل الروح القدس فيها أم يفارقها ان قلت يظل فيها  فهذا معناه ان الروح يقبل ان يكون فى النجاسة وان قلت ان
الروح يتركها فقد انكرت سر الميرون وعدت للعهد القديم الذى كان يمكن ان يفارق فيه الروح القدس الانسان الذى حصل عليه .

وامور كثيرة يعجز المكان عن شرحها ولكن يمكنك الرجوع لكتاب الدسقولية للدكتور / وليم سليمان وستجد شرح لهذا الموضوع . 6 ) كما ان المرأة إذا ماتت فى هذه الفترة أو وهى تلد فإذا قلنا انا نجسة  فلن تدخل السماء مهما كانت قداستها أما إذا قلنا انها فى حالة فطر فهذا لن  يؤثر على دخولها السماء ان كانت بارة .*

*لن ارد برأي شخصي ولكن تعلمنا من كنائسنا الارثوذكسية بجميع طوائفها  انه حينما نختلف في قضية ما لها صلة بالعقيدة او الطقس او الايمان نرجع  للاباء الاولين من خلال كتاباتهم وقوانينهم ولذلك اعرض عليكم ماورد في  كتابات الاباء ويخص هذا الموضوع :



” لايجوز للمرأة الحائض ان تشترك (تتناول ) الي ان تعود نقية “

اذا رقد رجل مع زوجته في ليلة من الليالي فلا يمتنع عن الصلاة فهو  طاهروفراشة طاهر ولا يتأخر عن القداس غير انه لا يتناول من القربانمن اجل  انه فاطر “
- واباء اخرين قالوا نفس المعني لا يسعنا المكان ولا الزمان لذكرهم
- فكر وعقيدة الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية :
ان المرأة في طمثها او نفاسها لا تتناول من الاسرار المقدسة لا لكونها نجسة او دنسة بل لانها في حالة فطر كمن يتقدم للتناول وهو فاطر
مثلها مثل الرجل المحتلم لا يتناول لانه في حالة فطر
مثلها مثل الزوجين الذين يمارسان علاقتهما الزوجية عشية القداس الالهي لا يتناولان لا لنجاسة انما لكونهما في حالة فطر 1. قوانين هيبوليتس (ابوليديس) – القرن الثالث الميلادي : “والمرأة التي تلد فلتقم خارجا عن الموضع المقدس “ 2. البابا ديونيسيوس السكندري – القرن الثالث الميلادي : ” النساء المؤمنات  التقيات لا يجرؤن حينما يكن في هذه الحالة علي ان يقتربن من المائدة  المقدسة “ 3. قوانين القديس تيموثاوس السكندري – القرن الرابع الميلادي : 4. الانبا ساويروس بن المقفع – القرنالعاشر الميلادي :*

*في جملة القوانين الكنسية قانون للقديس ديونيسيوس الاسكندري (راجع  مجموعة الشرع الكنسي صفحة 874). ورد في القانون المذكور ما يلي: “لا يجوز  للمرأة أن تتقدم للمناولى عندما تكون في فترة الحيض )*

*المراجع
قوانين هيبوليتس القبطية -الراهب اثناسيوس المقاري
الدر الثمين في ايضاح الدين – الانبا ساويروس ابن المقفع
سنوات مع اسئلة الناس – قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*معظم الشروط مشتركة مثل عدم الأكل والشرب وعدم لمس الزوجة وعدم التأخر لبعد قراءة الإنجيل المقدس إلخ*
*شكراً للتوضيح يا أحباء*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> مين قال هذا الكلام ؟؟؟
> 
> من اين اتيت بهذه الكلام من كلامي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*الاب عبد المسيح بسيط في سؤال عل البال توك كان له راي في هذا الامر انتهي بقوله ان عدم التناول اثناء الطمث عادات قديمه و فكر غير كتابي للاسف...*

*يبدو انك انت الذي بحاجه لمراجعه الفكر من جديد*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدم تناول المرأة من الأسرار المقدسة أثناء فترة الدورة الشهرية هو النزف الدموى المصاحب لها ... وليس له بعلاقة بنجاسة أو أفطار .... كذلك الرجل المصاب بأى نزيف لأى يسبب .... لا يتم تناوله من الأسرار المقدسة *



*طب سؤال لك ابي الغالي و للاخوه الارثوذوكس*

*ما موقف مريض الهيموفيليا اي سيوله الدم و عدم قابليته للتجلط  عدم وجود مواد التجلط فيه من التناول المقدس هل يجوز ان يتناول لكي لا يحرم هذه البركه و لو مره في عمره ام انه يحرم منه او انه يتناول جسد فقط؟؟؟*

*افيدونا افادكم الرب و و ليس السؤال للسخريه والله و لكن للتعلم فحسب *


*سلام لكم*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*مهلا يا احبه ..الله احكم الحكماء اعطي كهنته الحكمه و وضع حكمته فيهم و هو لم يذكر نجاسة الطمث في العهد القديم عبثا  .*
*الشئ الذي لا تعرفونه و لم يناقشه احد من قبل هو ان المراة فعلا اثناء الطمث " تتنجس " و لكن رغما عنها و ليس بسبب نزيف الطمث ..بل النجاسة قلبيه و مصدرها " اشتعال الشهوه "  في الفترة السابقة مباشرة للطمث و اثناء الطمث بسبب زياده غير عاديه و لا اراديه في افراز الهرمونات الجنسية لدي الانثي في اثناء فترة الطمث و هو ما يسبب زياده غير عاديه في الاشتياق الجنسي لدي الاناث في هذه الفترة ..و هذا الاشتياق هو بحد ذاته نجاسة لانه اشتهاء و بالقطع يمنع الانثي من تناول الاسرار المقدسه .*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Testosterone and menstrual cycle
A woman's desire for sex is correlated to her menstrual cycle, with many women experiencing a _heightened sexual desire in the several days immediately before __ovulation_.[12]
This cycle has been associated with changes in a woman's testosterone levels during the menstrual cycle. According to Gabrielle Lichterman, testosterone levels have a direct impact on a woman's interest in sex. According to her, testosterone levels rise gradually from about the 24th day of a woman's menstrual cycle until ovulation on about the 14th day of the next cycle, and during this period the woman's desire for sex increase consistently. The 13th day is generally the day with the highest testosterone levels. In the week following ovulation, the testosterone level is the lowest and as a result women will experience less interest in sex.[13]
Also, during the week following ovulation, progesterone levels increase, resulting in a woman experiencing difficulty achieving orgasm. Although the last days of the menstrual cycle are marked by a constant testosterone level, women's libido may boost as a result of the thickening of the uterine lining which stimulates nerve endings and makes a woman feel aroused.[14] Also, during these days, estrogen levels also decline, resulting in a decrease of natural lubrication.
Although some specialists disagree with this theory, menopause is still considered by the majority a factor that can cause decreased sex desire in women. The levels of estrogen decrease at menopause and this usually causes a lower interest in sex and vaginal dryness which makes intercourse painful. Also, the levels of testosterone increase at menopause and this is why some women may experience a contrary effect, of an increased libido.​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*أعتقد أخي الغالي أن ذلك يلا يعمم ، وأن السيطرة ممكنة*
*ما رأيك ؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*testosterone levels rise gradually from about the 24th day of a woman's menstrual cycle until ovulation on about the 14th day of the next cycle, and during this period the woman's desire for sex increase consistently.*

*ترتفع مستويات هرمون التستوستيرون تدريجيا من اليوم 24 تقريبا من الدورة الشهرية للمراة و حتي موعد التبويض تقريبا في اليوم ال 14 من الدورة التالية..و في خلال هذه الفترة ( اسبوع قبل و بعد الطمث بالاضافة الي فترة الطمث ذاتها ) تزداد الرغبة الجنسية عند المراة بشكل مطرد*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أعتقد أخي الغالي أن ذلك يلا يعمم ، وأن السيطرة ممكنة*
> *ما رأيك ؟*


*الزياده في الاشتياق الجنسي في هذه الفتره عند المراة تكون " لا ارادية "..بمعني انها تكون خارج السيطرة ..و لان الاشتهاء يعد " ضعفا روحيا " فالمراة تكون في اثناء فترة الطمث في اشد حالات الضعف الروحي.. لا اراديا ..*
*و لان المسيحية تنظر ليس فقط بالمنظور الجسدي للنجاسة فهذا الاشتياق الزائد اللا ارادي يكون " نجاسة قلبية " و ينجس قلب المراة لا اراديا و يوجب ابعادها عن تناول الاسرار المقدسة في هذه الفترة.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب سؤال لك ابي الغالي و للاخوه الارثوذوكس*​
> *ما موقف مريض الهيموفيليا اي سيوله الدم و عدم قابليته للتجلط عدم وجود مواد التجلط فيه من التناول المقدس هل يجوز ان يتناول لكي لا يحرم هذه البركه و لو مره في عمره ام انه يحرم منه او انه يتناول جسد فقط؟؟؟*​
> *افيدونا افادكم الرب و و ليس السؤال للسخريه والله و لكن للتعلم فحسب *​
> 
> *سلام لكم*​


* المريض هو احري الناس بعناية الطبيب و بالعلاج الذي يعطيه*
*و المريض - جسديا او روحيا - هو اشد الناس احتياجا لتناول جسد ربنا يسوع المسيح و دمه ليتطهر و يتماثل الشفاء سواء من علته الجسدية او علته الروحية*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

إمتناع أخذ المرأة للاسرار المقدسة خلال فترة الطمث كان عادة تعتمد لدى أبناء كنيسة المشرق الموحدة - وعند دخول الكثلكة اليها - بطّل العمل بهذا الشيء. 

فيزيائياً - المرأة معرضة لتغييرات فسلجية تؤثر في الحالة النفسية مما يجعلها عرضة للغضب السريع والاضطرابات النفسية العديدة وتعرف في بعض الاحيان "الاضطرابات الوجدانية او العاطفية" - الصلاة وتناول الاسرار واللجوء الى الخلوة في ضوء هذه الاعراض يعتبر مسألة غاية في الاهمية ومن خلالها تستعيد الحالة الطبيعية.

روحياً - تأثير الافخارستية على الانسان ليس مجرد أخذ مادي لا يتعدى تأثيره الدخول للفم والجوف - لكن يتعدى ذلك ليكون إتحاد روحي وفكري وأستجابة لتيار النعمة المتفجر بشركة الروح القدس في الداخل الروحي والذاتي - وهو حلول تام للمسيح داخل الانسان.

تحياتي


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> روحياً - تأثير الافخارستية على الانسان ليس مجرد أخذ مادي لا يتعدى تأثيره الدخول للفم والجوف - لكن يتعدى ذلك ليكون إتحاد روحي وفكري وأستجابة لتيار النعمة المتفجر بشركة الروح القدس في الداخل الروحي والذاتي - وهو حلول تام للمسيح داخل الانسان.
> 
> تحياتي


*نعم اخي الفاضل و لكن .." حضور المدعوين الي العرس و الي فصح سيدهم ..يستوجب استعدادهم استعدادا يليق بمجد هذا السيد الذي دعاهم لعرسه "..*
*و المراة في اثناء طمثها تكون - لا اراديا و بسبب تركيبة جسدها الفيسيولوجية - غير مستعدة بالدرجة اللائقة لحضور هذا العرس و للقاء السيد صاحب المجد و الكرامة*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا علي الافاده استاذ عصام و اتمني ان اي افاده لدي اي اخ من الاخوه لا يبخل علي بها*

*سلام*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *نعم اخي الفاضل و لكن .." حضور المدعوين الي العرس و الي فصح سيدهم ..يستوجب استعدادهم استعدادا يليق بمجد هذا السيد الذي دعاهم لعرسه "..*
> 
> *و المراة في اثناء طمثها تكون - لا اراديا و بسبب تركيبة جسدها الفيسيولوجية - غير مستعدة بالدرجة اللائقة لحضور هذا العرس و للقاء السيد صاحب المجد و الكرامة*​


 
لم ولن أختلف معك ابداً أخي العزيز! 

تحياتي


----------



## ROWIS (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*في طقس أسرار الكنيسة السبعة
كلية البابا شنودة الإكليريكية – مطرانية شبرا الخيمة
​3 - سر التناول
1.فوائد سر الإفخارستيا
2.واجبات الكاهن تجاه سر التناول المقدس 
3.الاستحقاق (قصبة القياس)
4.الطهارة الجسدية اللازمة للتناول 
5.طقس تعمير الكأس 


نيجي عند 4.الطهارة الجسدية اللازمة للتناول، مكتوب الأتي:

وهذا هو الاستعداد الروحى للتناول وتوجد أيضا بعض الاستعداد الجسدية اللازمة للتناول مثل: 

1- ضبط جميع حواس الجسد حتى لا تدخل الى القلب خطايا غريبة.
2- نظافة الجسد والملابس وحسن الهندم عند الذهاب الى الكنيسة لأننا سنتقابل مع ملك الملوك ورب الارباب.
3- أن يكون الانسان صائما وينبغى أن يخفف من الاكل والشرب ليلة التناول.
4- المتزوج لا يدنو من زوجته ليلة التناول وكذلك نهار التناول.
5- ان عرض للانسان جناية (احتلام) مصحوبا بحلم أو بغير حلم فلا يدنو من التناول لأن الاحتلام، وفى ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بن المقفع "الجناية فطر، والذى يفطر لا يمنع من الصلاة ولا من دخول الكنيسة ولا عن حضور القداس (بعد اتمام النظافة الجسدية طبعا) بل عن التناول من الاسرار فقط".
6- فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام بالنسبة للكبار 9 ساعات على عدد الساعات التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة الحكم عليه الى الساعة الثانية عشر (6 مساء) ساعة دفنه بعد موته على الصليب.
اما بالنسبة للاطفال فتكون مدة الانقطاع 6 ساعات، وبالنسبة للرضع 3 ساعات، أى من وقت بدء القداس الى نهايته. وهى ايضا المدة الصحية بين كل رضعة وأخرى، ويمكن للكاهن تخفيض هذه المدة حسب صحة الطفل، ويمكن أن يحسب ساعة لكل سنة من سن الطفل. 
وهنا ننبه الى خطأ بعض الامهات اللاتى يقمن أطفالهن لتناول من الاسرار المقدسة، بعد أن يكونوا قد أكلوا من القربان أثناء القداس. فالطفل مهما كان صغيرا ينبغى أن ينقطع عن الرضاعة أو الأكل مدة القداس على الاقل.
وياليت الكنائس تقوم بتوزيع القربان بعد انتهاء القداس وليس فى بدايته تلافيا لهذه المشاكل. 
فقديما كانت الكنائس تعمل مائدة الاغابى بعد القداس حتى يأكل فيها الفقراء والغرباء والضيوف ويجتمع الكل حولها بمحبة. 
ولما بطلت مائدة الاغابى بعد القداس حلت محلها القربانة، يأكلها الانسان بعد خروجه من الكنيسة فنسنده حتى يذهب الى بيته خصوصا اذا كان بيته بعيدا أو فى بلدة اخرى. 
7- عدم المضمضة بالماء قبل التناول لئلا يبتلع شيئا. ويقول القديس ساويرس بن المقفع "كثيرون يمضمضون فمهم بالماء، ثم يتناولون وهذا خطأ، فان سر قول الله لعبده موسى عن خروف الفصح الذى كان مثالا لجسد المسيح: كلوه بمراره، يعنى مرارة الفم". 
8- فى فترات الدورة الشهرية عند النساء تمتنع عن التناول. 
9- فى حالة الولادة تمتنع السيدة عن التناول مدة النفاس وهى أربعون يوما اذا ولدت ذكرا وثمانون يوما اذا ولدت أنثى، وتتناول عند عماد طفلها بعد أن يصلى لها الكاهن تحليل المراة. 
10- من غير المستحب أن يمشى الانسان حافى القدمين بعد التناول مباشرة أو أن يحلق الرجل ذقنه بعد التناول مباشرة وذلك خوفا من أن يحدث له جرح وينزل منه دم، وهو قد تناول من دم المسيح حديثا. أما اذا حدث جرح غير ارادى بعد التناول مباشرة، فيمسح الدم النازل بقطعة من القطن أو القماش ويحرق بالنار. 
11- من تأخر عن الحضور الى الكنيسة، وجاء بعد تلاوة انجيل القداس، وفوت على نفسه سماع انجيل القداس، فلا يحق له التناول من الاسرار المقدسة. لأن قراءة الكتب المقدسة وصلاة القداس جُعِلَت قبل التناول، لكى تقدس نفس وجسد الانسان، وتمنحة استعدادا ذهنيا وروحيا للتناول وبعد ذلك يتقدم للتناول. 
12- يجب على الانسان أن يقف بعد التناول، ويصلى صلاة شكر لله على النعمة العظيمة التى نالها. 
13- حبذا لو قضى بقية يومه فى راحة جسدية وبلا احتكاكات مع الاخرين وفى صمت وهدوء وقراءات روحية، فيكون يوم التناول يوما مثاليا بالنسبة له يتحسس فيه وجود الله فى داخله.

==========

كتاب نعم أم لا للأب منيف حمصي (أنا معرفش مين الأب ده، بس هو بيذكر استشهادات من كتب الآباء) وهو بيعرض الرأيين  ولكم أن تستنتجوا ماذا فضل.

الطمث:
ترى الكثير من النساء العارفات، وتشعرن في الوقت نفسه، أن الدورة الشهرية، هي مسألة لا إثم فيه ولا خطيئة، فهي ظاهرة بيولوجية بحتة، وطبيعية ولا رأي لهن فيه، أما الخطيئة فهي الإرادة في القيام بهذ وذاك من الأعمال المشينة والمنافية لسلام القلب والحب الإلهي.
ولكننا لا نستغرب في الوقت نفسه، عندما نلاحظ أن شريحة من النساء تنقاد بداعي الجهل، إلى الإقرار بأن الدورة الشهرية مسألة خطيئة ونجاسة بأن. والسبب بطبيعة الحال يعود إلى تربية مغلوطة ومعلومات خاطئة.
نحن معشر الشرقيين، في قرارن، وهذا أمر تربيّنا عليه، نعتقد أن الطمث عند المرأة يقترن بالنجاسة دون أن نعرف لماذا. وربما يعزى ذلك إلى أننا نتربى وباللاوعي على أن المرأة شر لابد منه وبالتالي فإن كل ما فيه من شر ونجاسة. وهذا المنحى في الإنسان الشرقي نراه مجسّداً في مجتمعاتنا وذلك عندما نلاحظ أن عدداً من الاكليريكيين مقتنع أن الطمث نجاسة، وبالتالي نرى هؤلاء يعمدون إلى هذه وتلك من الممارسات للحيلولة دون دخول المرأة إلى الكنيسة ودون تقدمها من الكأس المقدسة. كذلك فإن شريحة كبيرة من المسيحيين مقتنعة بوجوب عدم تقدم النساء من المناولة عندما يكنّ في فترة الحيض. لا بل أكثر من ذلك، لا يجوز لهن أن يقبّلن الأيقونات المعلقة على جدران الكنيسة أيضاً (الأيقونسطاس).
وعندنا في جملة القوانين الكنسية قانون للقديس ديونيسيوس الاسكندري (راجع مجموعة الشرع الكنسي صفحة 874). ورد في القانون المذكور ما يلي: "لا يجوز للمرأة أن تتقدم للمناولى عندما تكون في فترة الحيض، ولا أن تأتي للكنيسة أيضاً". وفي الصفحة ذاتها من كتاب "مجموعة الشرع الكنسي"، نقر، وهذا على لسان القديس ديونيسيوس نفسه أنه لا يرى في السيلان الليلي ما يحول دون المناولة. (راجع ص: 874 المرجع نفسه). والسؤال هو: كيف يكون الطمث خطيئة، بينما الاحتلام الليلي طبيعي؟ أليست المسألة في الحالتين بيولوجيا بحتة؟ هل من علاقة بين الخطيئة والمسألة البيولوجية؟
في الحقيقة تبدو الصيغة التي قدّمها القديس ديونيسيوس على درجة من الغرابة لا سيّما عندما نقابلها بما ورد في رسالة القديس بولس الرسول إلى تيطس حيث يقول: "كل شيء نقي للأنقياء"(1: 15).
فضلاً عن ذلك فإن القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم لا يرى في الطمث عيب وخطيئة وذلك في معرض تفسيره لرسالة بولس إلى ولده تيطس (عظة3 في تفسير الرسالة إلى تيطس).
ولكن يبدو ما ورد في تيطس متعارضاً مع ما ورد في العهد القديم، فلنسمع: ".. إذا حبلت المرأة وولدت ذكراً تكون نجسة سبعة أيام كما في أيام طمث علتها تكون نجسة. وفي اليوم الثامن يختن لحم غرلته. ثم تقيم ثلاثة وثلاثين يوما في دم تطهيرها. كل شيء مقدّس لا تمس، وإلى المقدس لا تأتي حتى تكمل أيام تطهيرها. وإن وضعت أنثى تكون نجسة أسبوعين كما في طمثها ثم تقيم ستة وستين يوماً في دم تطهيرها. ومتى أتمّت أيام تطهيرها تأتي.. "(لاويين12: 1-8). هذا ويدور كلام آخر مماثل في سفر اللاويين راجعه في (14: 33-38) وأيضاً (لاويين15: 19-30).
غير أن التحولات الجسدية القائمة في الطبيعة البشرية، لا يراها الآباء على قاعدة ما يمكن تسميته نجاسة (الذهبي الفم والقديس أثناثيوس الكبير).
ولا ننسى ما ورد في العهد الجديد في انجيل النازفة الدم حين تقدمت هذه المسكينة من الرب ولمست هدب ثوبه لايمانها أنها ستشفى. وفي النهاية كان لها ما أرادت. فالرب لم يقل لها أغربي عن وجهي أيتها النجسة الدنسة، إنما أعادها إلى بيتها بعد أن جنت الصحة وغفران الخطايا.
لذا أيتها المحبوبات في الرب تجنّبن هذه الأفكار وتقدّمن من الرب كل حين، فالصلوات التي تُرفع، تُسمع بالروح القدس، والمناولة التي تُعطى لن، يحوّلها الروح القدس نفسه إلى جسد الرب ودمه الكريمين. والأسفار التي نطالعها يحببنا بها الروح القدس. والروح الذي أخذناه في المعمودية والميرون، هو خميرتنا ورفيقنا مدى الحياة.
نحن اليوم أمام تحدٍّ كبير يهزنا ويدعونا إلى الإمساك بزمام ممارسة أصيلة وفكر أصيل، لأننا لا نستطيع أن نفكر على هذا النحو عندما هناك في الكنيسة كواكب روحية عملاقة من مثيلات القديسة تقل وبريسكل والمجدلية وليس أقلهن طبعاً العذراء مريم الكلية الطهارة. علينا الإقلاع عن الفكر السطحي إذا ما أردنا أن نطلق فكر الكنيسة إلى كل الأجيال.

في ناس بتستدل على أمتناع المرأة في حالة الطمث من التناول من خلال 
14 فانحدر موسى من الجبل الى الشعب وقدس الشعب وغسلوا ثيابهم. 15 وقال للشعب كونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث لا تقربوا امراة. (خروج 14:19-15).
ولكن التفسير بتاعها كان واضح عند كتير ان ده كان أجراء لأستلام الشريعة وليس مثلاً لتناول الفصح (اللي ممكن وقتها لو كان تناول الفصح اننا نقول انه يرمز في العهد الجديد الي التناول)، ومن ضمن التفسيرات اللي قاله البابا أثناسيوس [[في هذا الاستعداد رمزًا للدخول إلى الحياة الفاضلة التي بدونها لا يقدر أن يدخل موسى إلى حضرة الله ويتسلم الشريعة، إذ يقول: [خلال الفضيلة يدخل الإنسان إلى الله، كما فعل موسى في السحابة الكثيفة حيث كان الله. أما خلال الرذيلة فيخرج الإنسان من حضرة الرب، كما حدث مع قايين حين قتل أخاه (تك 4: 16)، إذ خرج من لدن الرب عندما قلقت نفسه كان الأمر صريحًا: "كونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث، لا تقربوا امرأة" [15]، ليس لأن العلاقة الزوجية تحمل شيئًا من الدنس، وإنما لأجل تكريس كل الطاقات وانشغال الفكر بالكامل في انتظار الوصية... وقد رأى الآباء في هذه الوصية إشارة إلى التعفف في العلاقات الجسدية، وعدم ممارستها بطريقة شهوانية حتى تقدر النفس أن ترتفع مع موسى على جبل المعرفة وتتعرف على الله.]]

ودي صور لصفحة 874 من كتاب مجموعة الشرع الكنسي (وهو من اللي قالوا انه ممنوع تتناول)
















​
هو في النهاية على ما أظن من خلال ما قريته ان اللي بينادي بمنع المرأة بيستشهدوا بالعهد القديم، واللي بيناودوا بعدم المنع بيستشهدوا بحادثة المرأة ذات النزيف واللي المسيح لم يمنعها من لمسها بل وأيضاً شفاها. ,احنا عارفين في تطور في الشرائع اليهودية من خلال المسيح وبالتالي (من وجهة نظري الشخصية) أننا أيضاً نأخد بعصر النعمة.

بخصوص موضوع أن الطمث لا يتعبر نجاسة ولكنه فطر، فالكلام ده عن رقاد الرجل مع زوجته الحلال، وده تقريباً (على حد علمي) اللي نادى بيه هو الانبا ساويرس أبن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين وده أقتباس للجزئية اللي بتقول الكلام ده من كتابه الدر الثمين في ايضاح أمور الدين - المقال الثامن: حقيقة الصوم وكيف نصوم - ما يلزم المتزوجين.
ما يلزم المتزوجين:
واذا كان الإنسان ليس له زوجة، في أيام الصوم، وأكل الأطعمة الحيوانية، فإن العدو يقدر أن يفطره بالجنابة في المنام. وإذا لم يكن قوياً بالأطعمة الحيوانية، فلا يكون للعدو سلاح يقاتله، ولا يقدر أن يفطره بالجنابة في المنام إلا في أحيان بعد أحيان فيبقى صائماً صوماً تقياً، لا أن الجنابة تنجسه بعد المعمودية، ولا أن الرقاد مع الزوجة الحلال نجس، بل فطر فقط والفاطر لا يتنجس، ولا يلزمه خطية في فطره، إلا أن فطر يوم صوم لأن الذي يفطر في يوم صوم يخطئ كما أخطأ آدم لما أكل، وقد كان نهي عن الأكل. ولذلك يأمر بولس الرجل والامرأة ألا يمتنعا عن بعضهما بعض إلا بالاتفاق منها في أيام الصوم، ولم يمنعهما عن الصلاة ولا عن حضور القداس، بل عن تناول القربان فقط (1كو 5:7) ويستحب أن يمتنعا عن بعضهما البعض ثلاثة أيام قبل تناول القربان كما أمر الله بني إسرائيل، وعلى الأقل ليلة واحدة التي يكون القربان في غدها، ثم يتناولان القربان في غدها ومن بعد فراغ ذلك اليوم الذي يتناولان فيع القربان يمتنعان الليلة الأخرى التي هي بدء يوم آخر، ثم يجتمعان مع بعضهما أن أرادا، ولا خطأ عليهما، لأن بدء كل يوم مساء يوم آخر، لأن يوم السبت بدؤه من مساء يوم الجمعة، كما أمر الله في التوراة ويوم الأحد بدؤه من مساء يوم السبت وكذلك جميع الأيام. فإذا كان الإنسان معتاداً على تناول القربان في يوم من الأيام، فيجب أن يصوم عن زوجته من مساء اليوم الذي قبله، وبيان ذلك إن كان عازماً على القربان يوم الثلاثاء يمتنع عن زوجته من مساء يوم الاثنين الذي هو بدء يوم الثلاثاء فإذا غابت شمس اليوم الذي فيه يتناول القربان يمتنع أيضاً في الليلة الأخرى واليوم الآخر غير اليوم الذي تناول فيه القربان.
هذا هو الامتناع الذي أمر به بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل كرونثوس، وأمر أن يكون الرجل وزوجته متفقين على ذلك فيوصي كل منهما الآخر عليه ويحثه على حفظه بمخافة الله.
وإذا رقد مع زوجته في ليلة من الليالي، فلا يلزمه أن يمتنع عن الصلاة بذلك السبب، بل يجيب أن يقوم ويصلي على فراشه صلاة نصف الليل، وهو طاهر نفي وفرشه طاهر، كما قال بولس في رسالته إلى العبرانيين (عب 4:13)، وإذا أصبح الصبح فلا يمتنع عن التبكير إلى الكنيسة كما يلزم ذلك المؤمنين كل يوم، ولا يحتاج إلى حميم، كما قالت التوراة، بل يغسل الموضع الذي أتسخ فقط، لا أنه نجس يغسله من النجس، بل لينظفه من قذره، ويدخل إلى الكنيسة طاهراً بلا نجس يلزمه ولا ذنب عليه، ويصلي وهو نقي القلب، ويحضر القداس جميعه، ولا يتأخر عن حضور القداس كما يلزم ذلك المؤمنين كل يوم أن يحضروا القداس، وهو ينال بحضوره القداس النعمة العظيمة التي وصفتها لك في كتاب "تفسير الفصح" وفي كتاب "بيان القتال" غير أنه لا يتناول القربان من أجل أنه فاطر. وإذا فرغ ذلك اليوم الذي رقد فيه مع زوجته، ودخل يوم آخر لم يرقد فيها معا، فيتناول القربان من غير ما يحتاج إلى حميم بالماء، ولا يذكر الحميم جملة لأن مجامعة الزوجة الحلال ليس بنجس وإن كانت نجساً، فليس الماء يطهر النجس، بل يطهر وسخ الجسد فقط، ولكن المجامعة الحلال ليست بنجس، بل الزنا هو النجس، ولا يطهر من زنى ولو أستحم بكل ماء البحار والأنهار بل يظهر إذا هو ندم وتاب عن زناه.
والحكم بسبب الجنابة في النوم، كالحكم في المتزوج إذا رقد مع زوجته كما شهد كتاب الله في ناموسه الروحاني المقدس، لأنه أوجب الحكم على الذي يجنب في المنام، كما أوب على الذي يجامع زوجته في الحلال. كذلك يلزم الذي يجنب في المنام جميع ما ذكرناه ممن جامع زوجته الحلال.
هذا جميعه أوضحته لك يا حبيب، لكي تعلم أن الصوم ليس هو الصوم عن الأطعمة فقط، بل إنما نحن نصوم عن الأطعمة لكي نضعف أجسادنا عن شهوة الزواج الذي هو الصوم عنها. وليس عن غيرها. وأناس كثيرون لقلة علمهم يصومون عن الأطعمة، ولا يصومون عن الشهوة التي بسببها صاموا عن الأطعمة، ولا يفعلون ذلك عن تعمد أو مخالفة بل لقلة علمهم، ذلك أن الواحد منهم يسهل عليه أن يضرب عنقه، ولا يسهل عليه أن يفطر في الصوم نهاراً، أو يأكل فيه لحماً أو غيره مما قد منع فيه بسبب الشهوة البهيمية. ويسهل عليه أن يضرب عنقه ولا يسهل عليه أن يتناول القربان، وهو فاطر على طعام من الأطعمة، وهو مع ذلك فاطر بالشهوة التي بسببها منع عن الأكل والشرب، ولا يفعلون ذلك عن علم بل عن جهل، لأنهم لو علموا أنهم لم يمتنعوا عن الأكل والشرب إلا بسبب الشهوة. سهل عليهم ضرب عنقهم، ولا يفعلونها كما فعلوا ذلك في الأطعمة. فهؤلاء هكذا مساكين يهلكون بجهلهم كما قال عنهم الرسول: "أن الذين بغير ناموس يخطئون، فبغير ناموس يهلكون"، ولست أقول هذا عن العلمانيين فقط، بل عن كثير من الكهنة من أجل قلة علمهم، وقلة درايتهم بقراءة الكتب صالوا جهالاً بكلام الله، ولا علم لهم بأسباب الشريعة ولا بقوانينها. وكثير منهم يظنون أن الصوم هو الامتناع عن الأكل والشرب فقط، ويتجرأون على تناول جسد الرب وهم فاطرون الفطر الحقيقي الذي ذكرته لك. وربما يتجاسرون ويقدسون وهو كذلك.

ولي عودة مع أقتباس من الانبا أغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي أن استطعت لنرى أدلته
*


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب يا جماعة ممكن راى البابا ف الموضوع دة 
بدل التفسيرات الشخصية
لان ف اراء بتقول لاء وف العكس


----------



## ROWIS (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بنعرض حاجات أهو (ابتدت تنقط)


----------



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه ايون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مش عارفا ليه اوقات بحس إن يتريقو على اليهود بالتمسك بالكلمه الحرفيه و نسى المشرع...و ما اراه فى هذه الاراء المثل!!!ذى تمسكهم بوصيه السبت!
يعنى لدرجه عدم حلاقه الذقن عند الرجال!!! طيب صح  رأى البابا إه فى الموضوع ده...
 هو فى الكثير اقطنع به و البعض مش مقطنعه بيه اوى...


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> طيب يا جماعة ممكن راى البابا ف الموضوع دة
> بدل التفسيرات الشخصية
> لان ف اراء بتقول لاء وف العكس


==================


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*أشكر الجميع على الردود أخوتي , سؤال : 

ما هو رأي الفاتيكان بهذا الموضوع ؟ 

لا زالت الاجابات تختلف الا أن هنالك أغلبية تقول لا يسمح للمرأة بالتناول 

*


----------



## bob (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذا الموضوع طائفي لان بعض الطوائف تطبق ان لا تتناول المرأة و هذا فكر الارثوذوكسية و لكن بعض الطوائف لا تطبق هذا الفكر فعلي صاحب الموضوع اختيار الفكر علي حسب طائفتة
و ارجو من الجميع احترام الافكار و لا يصفها باي صفة غيرلائقة
*


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*اوكي
تم تعديل الرد.. اعتذر يا بوب...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*يكفينى عندما اكل الرب بدون غسل يده و  نقده الفارسى اليهودى لعدم غسل يده.... هذه اليد إلى شفت و اقامت موتى.... و شرح له الرب ان النجاسه و القظاره هى التى تخرج من القلب إلى السان....*
*للاسف حتى الان   الكثير لا يفهم و يتصرف مثل اليهود و فى نفس الوقت ينقد اليهود....*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*اوكي ---أذن أسمحولي أسأل ما هي وجهة نظر الروم الكاثوليك بهذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (30 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يكفينى عندما اكل الرب بدون غسل يده و  نقده الفارسى اليهودى لعدم غسل يده.... هذه اليد إلى شفت و اقامت موتى.... و شرح له الرب ان النجاسه و القظاره هى التى تخرج من القلب إلى السان....*
> *للاسف حتى الان   الكثير لا يفهم و يتصرف مثل اليهود و فى نفس الوقت ينقد اليهود....*


*اختي يوجد في الكنيسة ما يسمي بالطقوس يجب احترامها*
*مش كل واحد عايز يطبق فكر يجيب اي ايه و يفسرها و يعمل بيها اللي هو عايزه
و بعدين الكتاب المقدس قال "اسلكوا بتدقيق" يعني اشوف اللي صح و الكنيسة بتقولي عليه صح و اعمله
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رجاءا عدم تشتيت الموضوع و أريد أجابة واضحة لو سمحتم .......

*


----------



## bob (30 أكتوبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *رجاءا عدم تشتيت الموضوع و أريد أجابة واضحة لو سمحتم .......
> 
> *


*حضرتك فتحت موضوع طائفي و مصيرة الغلق
من الكلام اللي اتقال في الموضوع كله ممكن تستنبط حسب طائفتك الرد المناسب لك*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *حضرتك فتحت موضوع طائفي و مصيرة الغلق
> من الكلام اللي اتقال في الموضوع كله ممكن تستنبط حسب طائفتك الرد المناسب لك*



أنا لم افتح الموضوع لأنة طائفي و لا سيطرة لدي على الردود الموجودة !!! الموضوع ليس هدفة الطائفية مطلقا ....

سألت ما هي وجهة نظر الروم الكاثوليك بهذا الموضوع ؟ 

أرجو الاجابة و بعدها أغلقوا الموضوع !!


----------



## bob (30 أكتوبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> أنا لم افتح الموضوع لأنة طائفي و لا سيطرة لدي على الردود الموجودة !!! الموضوع ليس هدفة الطائفية مطلقا ....
> 
> سألت ما هي وجهة نظر الروم الكاثوليك بهذا الموضوع ؟
> 
> أرجو الاجابة و بعدها أغلقوا الموضوع !!


*انا اعلم يا اخي ان ده مش بمزاجك و الموضوع اتحول طائفي بس انا ارثوذوكسي و معرفش ايه راي الروم الكاثوليك علشان كده مش حسقط عليك فكري*


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تناول المرأة في فترة طمثها هو قطس كنسي يعتمد على الطائفة وطقوسها الممتدة من مئات السنين. هناك كنائس تسمح وهناك كنائس تفضل الإنتظار لحين الخروج من هذه الحالة الطبيعية، بدون تقليل او تنقيص.

للأسف الموضوع دخل كثيراً في الأمور الطائفية المرفوض مناقشتها في المنتدى، لذلك نكتفي بالإجابة المقدمة ومضطر لغلق الموضوع لوقف النقاش الطائفي.


----------

